# basic fume hood? Vent piping?



## Flashman (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

Wondering what I can rig up for a low buck fume hood, nothing heavy duty, just wanna do some stuff in my garage/shop, and want some minimal ventilation. 

At the moment I'm thinking A: Cheap stove hood, external venting type, glass surround. or B: marine bilge blower (spark suppressed) pulling from glass cabinet. 

I figure I need an activated charcoal filter for it to pull through and then what to use for vent pipes, ABS seems best (cheap) choice, since it's resistant to some acids. 

Could use a stainless kitchen sink bowl inverted as the hood part I guess with a marine blower.

I'm also wondering about something like a U-bend trap on the vent pipe for anything that condenses and drain back, stuff a glass jar with charcoal and screw it in the bottom of the u-bend or something????

Keep in mind this would just be for hobby and experimental scale stuff.

What's anyone else doing for a homebrew fume hood?

Flash.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2007)

Everybody looking for fume hoods should check Ebay
every once in a while. Sometimes there are some nice
fume hoods listed cheap, and if you are local you can
get them because of the shipping prices for everybody
that isn't local, or shipping may not be an option.
There have been alot that I have seen that I wish were
local to me. When a place is moving and stuff has to go,
they start the auctions low with no reserve. 
I have an auction place near me; sas.net 
that has them once in a while also, I got mine from there
a while back. They just had 2 nice stainless ones last week.
They also had some nice balance scales for assaying, I 
just had no money to bid. 
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2007)

Will a kitchen hood from a resturant work?


----------



## Noxx (Dec 11, 2007)

It would be eaten by the acidic fumes in no time...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with Noxx. If you're using HCl, don't use a metal hood. Even stainless will readily be attacked.


----------

